# 1937-38 autocycle



## ratdaddy (Dec 24, 2010)

we are starting a build on a 37-8 schwinn autocycle.would that have drop center rims or s-2


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2010)

*Drop center rims.  You didn't see the S-2 rims till the late 40's*


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 24, 2010)

now if i can find out the year.#n4144.and does anyone have a pic of the correct stem and bars,also sprocket.maybe a heart skiplink,feather chainguard


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2010)

*I will research your serial number and get back to ya.  If you are building a full blown straightbar hanging jewel tank Autocycle or Super Deluxe Cantilever hanging tank Autocycle, you will need a double adjustable stem, speedo bar (good luck), sawtooth sprocket and dogleg crank, and a feather guard.  If you are doing a standard hanging tank Canti Autocycle, you can use a razor stem, crossbraced Torrington handlebars, and a feather guard.  I have reproduction hanging Cantilever tanks, a razor stem, wheel set, crank and sprocket, and the crossbrace bars available for sale.  PM me for more 411 *


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey J.C., I think from Ratdaddy's previous request on this issue I believe he's thinking of building a full blown straight bar? Besides the mentioned parts you forgot a few other other proprietary parts; the chrome rear rack, the fender bomb, the dual Seiss (or Delta) lights, and the floating saddle.


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 25, 2010)

well it depends on if we find the tanks.we have most of the other parts


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 25, 2010)

and that's the rub...the elusive tank!


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 25, 2010)

oh well we got 100+ other original bikes.its no big thing.we will run down one someday no hurry.got 6 1929 fords out at the shop we are building ratrods out of.i may just build a prewar ratrod bike to haul around on top of my car.but if anyone sees one out there even damaged we are masters at metal work


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 25, 2010)

Welcome to the club...I myself have a 36 ratrod ford pu that i'm building.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 25, 2010)

you'll have to carve out a minimum of couple of grand at the least and lots of time on finding the rare parts it could possibly be many months or even years.


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

yea we know //we use to restore antique motorcycles before the bike and ratrod thing.i think we figured out its a 36 model.and we do have most of the basic parts.we just finished getting the last part for our 4 star twinn bar so we can start on the restoration for that while we look for more schwinn parts.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2010)

I know, i bought all 36 stuff but to find out the frame is a 36 c model.  still I have to look for the tank.   only time will tell.


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea looks pretty ruff finding a tank


----------

